# Suncoast Beekeepers Meeting Tonight



## suncoast (Feb 10, 2010)

Come learn about backyard beekeeping. It’s easy, rewarding and you help the environment.
Meetings are on the third Thursday of each month at 7pm in the Northern Trust Community Room in Lakewood Ranch!

www.Suncoastbeekeepers.com

9410720-3619

6320 Venture Dr # 100
Lakewood Ranch, FL 34202


----------

